# هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم لمحة تاريخية....



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*هندســة الفلـــــــزات والبتــــرول والمنــــاجم*

بســــم الله الرحمـن الرحيــــم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....... تحية طيبة وبعد .......

أخواني المهندسين أخواتي المهندسات في جميع مجالات وأفرع الهندسة ، أدعوكم للمشاركة معنا في تأسيس قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، وذلك من خلال مشاركة موضوعية جادة في هذا المجال من خلال آرآئكم و مداخلاتكم ومشاركاتكم بمواضيع تندرج تحت هذا القسم من الهندسة.
ولكن دعوني الآن أبين من وجهة نظري المتواضعة مدى إرتباط هذا القسم وأهميته بالنسبة للأقسام الأخرى بإختصار شديد وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد) :

الهندسة الكهربائية ---- طبعا لا وجود للكهرباء بلا كابلات ناقلة للكهرباء وهذه الكابلات تكون مصنوعة من معادن ( فلزات) موصلة للكهرباء وذات كفاءة عالية في التوصيل الكهربي مثل النحاس والألومنيوم واللذان يتم إنتاجهما بواسطة سلسلة من العمليات الهندسية تبدأ أساسا بإستخراج الخامات من باطن الأرض عن طريق مهندسوا المناجم ثم عملية الإستخلاص والمعالجة و التصنيع للحصول على الجودة والكفاءة المطلوبة عن طريق هندسة الفلزات طبعا بمشاركة أقسام أخرى مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية.

هندسة الكومبيوتر ---- كما تعلمون يدخل في صناعة الدوائر الإلكترونية (الماذربورد مثلا) وصلات نحاسية ذات درجة نقاوة عالية يتم إنتاجها بهذه الجودة الخاصة عن طريق هندسة الفلزات.

الهندسة الكيميائية ---- يتم إستخراج النفط الخام من باطن الأرض عن طريق مهندسوا البترول و من ثم عمليات التكرير للحصول على المنتجات البترولية المختلفة بواسطة المهندسين الكيميائيين.

الهندسة المدنية ---- طبعا لا غنى عن حديد التسليح في عملية البناء هذا النوع من الصلب يتم الحصول عليه بعد عملية الإستخلاص من الخامة عن طريق سلسلة من العمليات الميتالورجية (هندسة الفلزات) تبدأ بصهر الخامات في الأفران والتحكم في نسب وتركيزات الكربون المواد الأخرى الداخلة في تكوين حديد التسليح ومن ثم عمليات الصب والسحب للحصول على الأسياخ الحديدية وعمليات المعالجات الحرارية للحصول على المواصفات المطلوبة في حديد التسليح.

أحبائي المهندسين لا أطيل عليكم ........ وكما قلت هذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.
أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق ...... ودعونا الآن نبدأ بمشاركات تعريفية لهذا القسم وتاريخه في العالم العربي ....

ملحوظة: لماذا هذا الإرتباط بين هذه الأقسام الثلاثة؟
طبعا واضح جدا أنه لا فلزات (معادن) بلا مهندسي مناجم لإستخراج الخامات من باطن الأرض وكذلك لا بترول بلا حفر وهندسة مناجم.

أرجوا المشاركة ولو بالقليل ....... وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*كيف بدأ هذا القسم في هندسة القاهرة؟*

*نبذه تاريخيه:*

بدأت الدراسة بالقسم عام 1944 فى تخصصى هندسة المناجم وهندسة البترول حيث استقبل بعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى بالكلية (كانت السنتان الإعدادية والأولى مشتركة بين جميع طلبة الكلية) والتحق هؤلاء الطلبة بالسنة الثانية بالقسم وهؤلاء هم الذين أكملوا دراستهم وتخرجوا عام 1947 ويمثلون أول دفعه تخرجت من القسم وكان عددهم : 

10 مهندسين مناجم - 6 مهندسين بترول 

ومن المناسب أن نذكر أن عدد خريجى كلية الهندسة - جامعة فؤاد الأول فى ذلك العام كان 227 مهندسا. 
فى أكتوبر 1959 بدأت الدراسة فى هندسة الفلزات لبعض الطلبة المنقولين من السنة الأولى. وتخرجت أول دفعة من مهندسى الفلزات فى يوليه 1962 وكان عددهم 22 مهندسـا بينما كان إجمالى عدد خريجى كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهره فى نفس العام 498 مهندسا من جميع التخصصات.

استمر عدد خريجى القسم من التخصصات الثلاثة فى التزايد حتى السبعينيات وكان عدد خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات فى ذلك الوقت يمثل حوالى 10% من إجمالى الخريجين. ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ عدد الخريجين فى التناقص كما حدث مع بعض التخصصات الأخرى نتيجة لمتطلبات سوق العمل بمصر والدول العربية.

إن خريجى قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات ( وهو الاسم اللائحى لما يعرف باسم قسم التعدين) يعملون فى الصناعات الأساسية الاستخلاصية والتحويلية التالية :

صناعة المناجم والتعدين
صناعة انتاج البترول
الصناعات المعدنية
وهذه الصناعات جميعا تحتاج نوعا خاصا من العاملين لمواجهة ظروف العمل الغير مواتية. وهذا مايعلمه ويتعلم مجابهته خريج قسم التعدين.

*التخصصات العلمية الأساسية:*

*أولاً : شعبة هندسة المناجم:*


هندسة المناجم 
جيولوجيا المناجم
تجهيزات الخامات وتركيزها
اقتصاديات واختبارات الخامات
*ثانياً : شعبة هندسة البترول:*


استكشاف البترول 
جيولوجيا البترول 
حفر آبار البترول والغاز 
إنتاج البترول والغاز 
هندسة الخزانات البتروليه
هندسة تصنيع البترول 
تقييم اقتصاديات البترول
*ثالثاً : شعبة هندسة الفلزات:*


الميتالورجيا الاستخلاصية
الميتالورجيا الفيزيقيــة
تأكل الفلزات وحمايتهـا
تشــكيل الفلـــزات 
ميتالورجيا اللحــــام
تقييم وتوصيف الفلـزات 
المواد الجديدة والمتقدمة


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

*تاريخ هندسة البترول في العالم*

لقد تم إرساء أسس هندسة البترول في التسعينات من القرن التاسع عشر في كاليفورنيا. وهناك تم استخدام الجيولوجيين في ربط مناطق إنتاج البترول ومناطق إنتاج الماء من بئر إلى بئر لمنع تسرب الماء إلى داخل مناطق إنتاج البترول. 

ومن هنا جاءت معرفة إمكانية تطبيق التقنية على عمليات تطوير حقول البترول . وفي سنة 1914 أنشأ المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن (AIME) لجنة تقنية خاصة بالبترول . وفي سنة 1957 تم تغير اسم المعهد (AIME) إلى المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن والبترول. 

وتم إدخال مناهج تقنية البترول في جامعة يتسبرج Pa. ، في سنة 1910 وتضمنت مناهج في التطبيقات القانونية والصناعية في البترول والغاز ؛ وفي سنة 1915 منحت الجامعة أول شهادة في هندسة البترول . وفي سنة 1910 أيضاً منحت جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي أول مناهج في هندسة البترول وفي سنة 1915 تم عمل منهج دراسي لمدة أربع سنوات في هندسة البترول . 
وبعد هذه الجهود الرائدة ، انتشرت المناهج المتخصصة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة وفي البلدان الأخرى . وفي الفترة من 1900 إلى 1920 ركزت هندسة البترول على مشاكل الحفر مثل عمل نقط تغليف لمنع تسرب الماء وتصميم سلاسل أنابيب الحفر وتحسين العمليات الالية للحفر وضخ البئر . وفي العشرينات من القرن الماضي بحث مهندسو البترول عن وسائل لتحسين تطبيقات الحفر وتحسين تصميم البئر باستخدام المقاييس المناسبة للأنابيب وللاختناقات ولحشوات منع التسرب . ولقد صمموا أشكالاً جديدة من المخارج الصناعية ، بصفة مبدئية المضخات ذات القصبة ومخارج الغاز ، ودرسوا كيفية تأثير طرق الإنتاج على النسب بين الغاز والبترول وعلى معدلات الإنتاج . لقد تقدمت تقنية موائع الحفر، وأصبح الحفر الموجه عملية معروفة . 

وأدت الأزمة الاقتصادية الناتجة من الاكتشافات الوفيرة في حوإلى سنة 1930 في حقل تكساس الشرقي العملاق إلى تركيز هندسة البترول على نظام الخزان الكلي ومحتواه من البترول والماء والغاز بدلاً من التركيز على البئر الواحد . وأدت دراسة أفضل المسافات بين الآبار في الحقل بأكمله إلى ظهور مفهوم هندسة الخزان . وأثناء تلك الفترة لم يكن هناك تجاهلاً لاليات الحفر والإنتاج . وزادت معدلات اختراق الحفر بنسبة 100 في المائة تقريباً في الفترة من 1932 إلى 1937. 

وتم إدخال البتروفيزياء ( تحديد مواصفات المائع والصخر ) في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي . وبحلول عام 1940 تم تطوير التسجيل الكهربائي إلى الدرجة التي يمكن بها عمل تقديرات لتشبع صخور الخزان بالبترول والماء . وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية استمر مهندسو البترول في تطوير تقنيات تحليل الخزان والبتروفيزياء.

ويعتبر الحدث غير العادي في فترة الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي هو ظهور الصناعة البحرية للبترول كتقنية جديدة تماماً . في البداية كان القليل معروفاً عن أمور مثل ارتفاع الأمواج وقوة الأمواج وانضم المتخصصون في علوم البحار والمهندسون البحريون إلى مهندسي البترول ليضعوا مستويات قياسية للتصميم . تحولت زوارق الحفر في الماء الضحل إلى منصات متحركة ثم تحولت إلى زوارق مزودة برافعة وأخيراً تحولت إلى سفن نصف غاطسة وسفن حفر عائمة.


----------



## مهاجر (3 يونيو 2006)

*شكراً لك*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

نتابعك توكل على الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

بصفتي مهندس متخصص في الفلزات فستكون معظم مشاركاتي في هذا الإطار و يمكن لمهندسي البترول والمناجم المشاركة بمواضيع تخصهم .........

وشكرا أخ مهاجر على متابعتك لنا ......


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم مهاجر ( أبو محمد ) ...... يعجز اللسان أحيانا عن الشكر..... جزاك الله عنا خيرا .... وكثر الله من أمثالك ..... 

ولكن كل ما أتمناه أن أوفق في مجهودي لإنشاء القسم في الملتقى الهندسي و أن أجد المعونة من الأخوة والأخوات في الملتقى المهتمين بهذا المجال .......

شكر خاص من القلب إلى المخلص الأخ أبو محمد :

مهــــــــــــــــــــــاجــر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ مهندس الفلزات تحية طيبة .

لماذا استبعت الهندسة الميكانيكية ودورها واهميتها وعلاقتها من قسمك الحديث الولادة وهمشت 

قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية . القسم العملاق .

لدينا مثل شعبي يقول .. الذي يحب يعتب 


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ مهندس الفلزات تحية طيبة .

لماذا استبعت الهندسة الميكانيكية ودورها واهميتها وعلاقتها من قسمك الحديث الولادة وهمشت 

قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية . القسم العملاق .

لدينا مثل شعبي يقول .. الذي يحب يعتب 


البغدادي


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

*الهندسة الميكانيكية هي من أساسات العلوم الهندسية*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ألأخ مهندس الفلزات تحية طيبة .
> 
> لماذا استبعت الهندسة الميكانيكية ودورها واهميتها وعلاقتها من قسمك الحديث الولادة وهمشت
> 
> ...


أبدا لم أهمل دور الهندسة الميكانيكية في علاقتها الوطيدة بهندسة الفلزات تحديدا ... وخاصة ميكانيكا الإنتاج ... وأرجو أن تعيد قراءة الموضوع " العلاقة مع الهندسة الكهربائية تحديدا " .. وسوف ترى أني أبدا لم أهمل دوركم ...... شكرا لك على مشاركتك التي تدل على إهتمامك .. وأتمنى المزيد ....
أخوك ( مهندس فلزات )


----------



## ريزو (9 أكتوبر 2007)

وبعدين يعني بتوع تكرير يروحوا ولا ملناش في القسم ده


----------

